# Odeon Cinema, Bradford (New Victoria/Gaumont)



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 16, 2006)

Text From http://www.kingsdr.demon.co.uk/cinemas/newvic.htm#origin

Built on the site of the old William Whittaker's brewery which had ceased brewing and malting in June 1928 and following the curve of Brewery Street. This stunning red brick theatre combined with cinema, ballroom, restaurant and tea room café. Costing a quarter of a million Pounds to build, its Moorish style Citadel frontage contrasted with the similarly domed Alhambra Theatre next door.


Designed by local architect William Illingworth FRIBA, of Sunbridge Road, also a Bradford alderman, its twin green-domed entrances and imposing façade have been a city landmark for over seventy years. It is claimed to have used some two million bricks and a thousand tons of steel in its complex construction and is a fine example of Flemish Bond brickwork with supports in white terra-cotta. The Italian Renaissance design of its interior adapted to modern (1930) requirements and sumptuous furnishings were to be marvelled at for the next four decades. The company behind this ambitious project was Provincial Cinematograph Theatres (PCT) and Gaumont British Picture Corporation (GBPC).



























More interior 30s pics here: http://www.kingsdr.demon.co.uk/cinemas/newvi3.htm

BBC Bradford link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/restoration/odeon_cinema.shtml

Local rag link: http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/regeneration/rebirth/rebirthnews/display.var.789973.0.odeon_weeds_can_take_root.php

Exteriors from 2004: http://www.merciacinema.org.uk/gallery204.htm


I'm not likely to get to Bradford anytime real soon and this place has been under threat of demolition for a good long time now! Not certain of current status, but I'm guessing it's still hanging in the balance! Anyone else near by who is suitably interested I'll bet it'd be an awesome explore! 

It came to my attention whilst researching the Bradford Beck that flows culverted directly beneath it!  So eventually I will get to Bradford, but I suspect this place will be no longer derelict or even present!

JD


----------

